# Young woodpigeon



## Molly Coddle (Jul 2, 2012)

I found a young, almost adult sized, woodpigeon in my yard at 8pm. Iwas going to leave it there, as there was an adult in the tree over ther wall, but it poured with rain, and it got soaked as it just sat out in the open. i brough it inside, and it's in an old cat carrier, on paper towel. I've put some water in a dish inside, and am going to put some bird seed, and some food that I feed the blackbirds with, on a dish. I hope to let it back out tomorrow morning, when it's dried out. I just hope it's not raining again. Am I doing the right thing? Any advice please.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Thank you for taking it in to safety, it probably wouldn't have made it through the night.

Could you post a photo? If not, has it got a fully grown tail?

Sometimes wood pigeons cannot feed themselves or fly when they leave the nest and need a few days care before being released.

If it doesn't eat on its own continue to make seed available to it, but you can also defrost some peas in hot water and pop them into his beak one at a time. Often they get impatient about being fed slowly and will start eating on their own.

Please don't put it back until you are certain that it can fly. If there are problems about keeping it I know a rehabber in Liverpool that might be able to help, or you could get it to the Freshfields sanctuary where it could mix with other juvenile woodies and be released as part of a flock.:

Freshfields Animal Rescue Centre
Updated Apr 22
East Lodge Farm
East Lane
Ince Blundell
Liverpool
L29 3EA

0151-931-1604

Have a "no kill" policy and a wild bird aviary. Located in North Liverpool between Crosby and Formby.


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

If the parent bird was up in the tree I would put it out in the morning and see if they come back to feed it. I think it would be better if the parents fed it and showed it the basics. But thats just me.
Dave


----------



## Molly Coddle (Jul 2, 2012)

*young woodpigeon*

Hi. I think its tail is fully grown It looks about the size of adult, but without the full colouring if you see what I mean. It can fly, but not as high as the yard wall. I was going to see if i could put it on something higher, so that it wouldn't have so far to go, but the rain poured down. An adult came into the yard, a little while later, then flew into a tree over the wall. I wandered if it was a parent. It may be around tomorrow, as I do have woodpigeons coming into the yard, which is small, with lots of plants in pots. I'm hoping that the weather will be dry tomorrow, and I'll put it out, on something higher that the floor. Problem is, I have to be at work for 08.30 hrs. and don't finish till 17.00. I know Freshfield animal rescue (had two cats from there), but won't have time to go there. I just hope the weather is ok, and that a parent comes back for it. I can't do much else I'm afraid.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Dave is right, if the parent is able to feed him that would be best. If you could put him in a tree he will probably stay still and keep out of danger. But before you put him out, could you just check his mouth to ensure it is clean and pink, and under his wings to ensure there are no injuries?


----------



## Molly Coddle (Jul 2, 2012)

Crazy Pete said:


> If the parent bird was up in the tree I would put it out in the morning and see if they come back to feed it. I think it would be better if the parents fed it and showed it the basics. But thats just me.
> Dave


Thanks, I'll have to do that I think, and just hope it manages to fly onto the top of the wall, and then across the ally/entry to the trees, and its parents. Can't help worrying!


----------



## Molly Coddle (Jul 2, 2012)

Feefo said:


> Dave is right, if the parent is able to feed him that would be best. If you could put him in a tree he will probably stay still and keep out of danger. But before you put him out, could you just check his mouth to ensure it is clean and pink, and under his wings to ensure there are no injuries?


Thanks FEEFO. I don't have a tree in the yard, and the trees are in the university grounds, behind a high wall! All I can do , is put it as near to the top of my yard wall as I can. It'll be too early in the morning to ask for neighbour's help. I'm late getting to bed, so must dash, as I'll have to get up earlier in the morning, to sort out woodpigeon, as well as my 2 budgies!


----------



## Molly Coddle (Jul 2, 2012)

I put the cat carrier out ontop of a high wardrobe-like gdn cupboard, and opened it. After few minutes, the bird sat on the front and looked about, then flew to the floor and started eating the bird food on a dish.I'd added the seed I gave it last night. It's been eating for about 10 mins. An adult woodpigeon was on the top of the wall, but has gone. I'll have to go to work in an hour, and leave it. I'll put the cat carrier on the floor ina corner incase it needs shelter. Just hope weather stays dry and it manages to fly onto top of wall.


----------



## Molly Coddle (Jul 2, 2012)

If the bird is still in the yard when I come home after work, I may have to take it to the rehabber that you know of. Would you tell me how to find him/her please?


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

I have messaged her (Anne) .


----------



## Molly Coddle (Jul 2, 2012)

I have come home at lunch time, and bird is in the yard. Freshfield won't take it, as it doesn't appear to be injured, and they said they don't have a good success rate with wild woodpigeons when they take them in. Seems too much of a shock being with humans, or something! She said to leave it in the yard, keep putting out food, and keep an eye on it. She said that it should fly well enough in a couple of weeks. I hope the rain keeps off. 
Have just seen your latest message. Thanks. I would feel happier if were somewhere safer. I just want what's best for the bird.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

I have messaged you her number, I don't understand why Freshfields have poor success with fledgeling woodies as new rescuers manage to care for them successfully, but it will be OK with Anne.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Just to update anyone who has been following this thread, Molly Coddle very kindly took the little pigeon to Anne, and so far all is well. 

Thank you Molly Coddle for ensuring the little one is cared for properly ,he found a good friend in you.


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

Thanks to all for ensuring this little one is taken care of. Don't ya just love it when it all comes together like this?


----------



## Molly Coddle (Jul 2, 2012)

The woodpigeon(christened Flapper by Anne) was fed and looked after. Anne turned her shed into a cage for her, and after a few weeks, Anne opened the door and she flew off with other woodies which had been hanging around. Thanks to Anne, a great result.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*That is great news, thank you for the update. *


----------

